# Rare Piranha for sale



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey just thought to let you guys know abot a Piranha for sale. I e-mailed him and is moving and it must go he said $325 for everything but I think it can be neg, here is the link

http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acces...QAdIdZ183144277


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...the fish is probably worth $50.00....so you can decide if the setup is worth the remainder. S. compressus are not that rare in the hobby anymore.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

comps are not that rare
that looks like a standard 55 to me


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool...thanks, I just thought to post never know someone could be interested ..I already have enough on my plate whith my fish ..lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Offer him $200 man that setup isn't worth anymore than that...

That fish has been on a horrible diet.. Poor thing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey man, thanks for the head's up on the setup... very considerate of you to post.

And of course, welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i don't know about you guys but i rarely see comps for sale, how big is it?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

frankie09c said:


> i don't know about you guys but i rarely see comps for sale, how big is it?


Yeah they're not super common from my experience either.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you see a lot of em at lfs's mislabelled as rhoms


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Trigga said:


> you see a lot of em at lfs's mislabelled as rhoms


I see alot of fish mislabeled at LFS not just piranha. When I bought my terns the lady insisted they were black piranha. Why? They had black on their tail pffft lol.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

Trigga said:


> you see a lot of em at lfs's mislabelled as rhoms


your probley right trigga, can't really trust anyone to lable a fish these days! learned my lesson from dragon aquarium!


----------

